# Frothy mucus in nose



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This evening when I was doing chores, I noticed that my 6 week old Alpine Buckling looked
"off". He is in a pen with his mom, twin sister and another doe with her 6 wk. old doeling.

He was fine at noon. This eve. he had rumpled fur, his ears were flat (like an airplane) and he had
frothy snot in his nose. After I wiped it a bunch, it became thick white mucus. I thought, at first that he had choked on his cud- 
but he doesn't feel like he really has eaten much today. He usually eats his mom's grain, works on the hay, etc. 

His temp is 102.1ºF, his breathing is rapid (more than his sisters) and he just stood when I took 
his temp. Usually, he bounces off the walls and hates to be held still! 

He weighs about 35# (I used a dairy tape on him!) He is heavy for a little guy. 

I gave him 1-1/2cc of Vitamin B Complex SQ (from Tractor Supply)
1-1/2 cc of Tylan 200 and a couple of drops of Vet RX in his nostrils.

I really don't know what else to do. :? He couldn't get into anything (poison, plants, etc.) - but, our weather has changed from hot and humid, to rain and now chilly (58º) all in 3 days. 
Thanks for any advise, help, etc.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You did right by giving what you did... the weather changes happening as fas t as they have are likely the contributor. Be sure to continue the suggested course of treatment with the antibiotic.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks- I hoped that was the correct course. Every time I think things are sailing along 
smoothly, the goats come up with a new problem! Is there anything I can do to prevent his
sister and the other doeling from catching his illness? 

The antibiotic course is 5 days, when should I give a probiotic?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It makes me feel better to give a probiotic at bedtime if they've had the antibiotic in the morning or afternoon, some wait til after the course of treatment. As far as prevention...it's hard to do when there are factors like weather changes involved, just watch them and treat if you need to.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He is better this morning- looks much more alert, the froth is gone and he even tried to eat some of his mom's breakfast. 
I gave him some probiotics this morning and will continue his antibiotics this eve. Should I give him any more Vitamin B complex? 

I am stocking up on meds. I am sure the rest of his group will get the same thing! You have to love NE Ohio weather! :roll: 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

glad he is doing beTTer! hope he sTays well and no oTHers feel ill.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for asking, he is back to normal - and I have one more antibiotic injection to give him this evening! (He is getting wise to the needle- I have to hide it!)
No one else got sick. He got sick quickly and just as quickly, got better! I guess they really are like human babies, from one extreme to another
in a day or two! Thank you, Liz for the help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Weather changes affect animals the same as it affects us...only difference I think is that they can't tell us how they feel, we need to go by how they are acting and watch for symptoms.
I currently have seen wet noses, not snotty but wet and other than that, the cooler nights here haven't affected them very much.

I'll bet that this will likely be the end of them transitioning to Fall with colds


----------

